# How can I protect my big toe?



## Jaspthecat (Sep 28, 2009)

I've managed to hyper extend my big toe a couple of times when kicking a heavy bag.  It usually puts me out of action for a few minutes and is sore for a couple of days.

I know it's down to technique, but is there any other item / device (apart from the obvious taping) that I can use to add a bit more protection during training and sparring.

We can't wear shoes in the gym, so shoe based solutions are out.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 28, 2009)

Leave it at home?

Seriously, I don't know.  My first thought would be one of those toe protectors they sell in drugstores for people with broken toes and the like, but I suspect that either it will be too soft to offer you any protection, or too hard and risk hurting anyone you kick.

Tape, maybe?  I sometimes break a toe kicking and find that taping it to the next one over can be helpful.


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 28, 2009)

I did this a _lot_ when I was starting out.  For the whole first year, I had at least one toe on either foot damaged.  Like you said, it's down to training.  Keep practicing, your injury will actually help you to learn to do the kick correctly because if you don't it will hurt a LOT.


----------



## MJS (Sep 28, 2009)

Jaspthecat said:


> I've managed to hyper extend my big toe a couple of times when kicking a heavy bag. It usually puts me out of action for a few minutes and is sore for a couple of days.
> 
> I know it's down to technique, but is there any other item / device (apart from the obvious taping) that I can use to add a bit more protection during training and sparring.
> 
> We can't wear shoes in the gym, so shoe based solutions are out.


 
Shoes are totally out of the question?  No wrestling shoes?  Not even if they're just worn in the training hall?  If thats the case, then I'd say its all about proper foot position.  Make sure that when you're kicking, you're hitting with the proper part of your foot.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 28, 2009)

Stretch your toes, chances are they are pretty inflexible if you keep hurting them.  Spend some time working on getting your toes more flexible.


----------



## ATC (Sep 28, 2009)

If you did this while kicking a bag and a bag only then your Technique is incorrect. You need to make sure you show you instructor how you are kicking the back and have him adjust your technique. This is why learning from a book or DVD can be bad for beginers. Incorrect techniques will lead to injury.


----------



## Jaspthecat (Sep 28, 2009)

OK, technique is the obvious one. I'm looking for protective wear that could help.  I have scoured 'tinternet and can find very little.

To explain what happened.

I teeped (push kicked) a very heavy bag that was moving quite quickly towards me.  I mis-timed the kick in that the angle of the kick was raising up and not pushing out, therefore the position of the ball of the foot was not in place and my big toe ended up making contact.


----------



## ATC (Sep 28, 2009)

Jaspthecat said:


> OK, technique is the obvious one. I'm looking for protective wear that could help. I have scoured 'tinternet and can find very little.
> 
> To explain what happened.
> 
> I teeped (push kicked) a very heavy bag that was moving quite quickly towards me. I mis-timed the kick in that the angle of the kick was raising up and not pushing out, therefore the position of the ball of the foot was not in place and my big toe ended up making contact.


Without being able to wear shoes (MA shoes, wrestling shoes) there is not much more than tape.

You can try those foot shoe thing that look like foot gloves but with rubber on the bottom and each toe has a toelet, but it is nothing more than a shoe that looks like a foot glove so it may fall into the no shoes bucket. Plus your toes are not held by the shoe and look like they can still move independantly.

http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/
http://baumersfootwear.com/Mens/Mens...-Sprint-Taupe/

Use the links above to see what I am talking about. Pulled from this thread http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79305

But most likely tape is your best bet until it heals.


----------



## Omar B (Sep 28, 2009)

Get yourself a pair of wrestling of boxing shoes.  The pain just serves to remind you of maintaining proper form, we never learn how important it is till improper form gets us hurt.


----------



## MattJ (Sep 28, 2009)

Try using your heel for front kicks until your toe gets better.


----------



## ATC (Sep 28, 2009)

MattJ said:


> Try using your heel for front kicks until your toe gets better.


Ha ha ha...good hamstring stretch at least.


----------



## Omar B (Sep 28, 2009)

MattJ said:


> Try using your heel for front kicks until your toe gets better.



Nope, bad habits stick easier than good habits.  "Either do it right or don't do it at all" my Sensei says.  Anything that requires repetitive action and muscle memory, be it playing an instrument or practicing karate must be done with the utmost respect for proper form or you'll end up doing more damage or stunting your own growth.

I used to play guitar with my thumb wrapped around the neck of the guitar for years, I couldn't improve my speed even though my fingering was great.  Wasn't until I met a Berklee professor he pointed out what I was doing with my thumb and how much friction it adds so it's harder to move faster, took me another 2 years to untrain myself from grabbing the neck with my whole thumb rather than just the tip.


----------



## Xinglu (Sep 28, 2009)

Matt - Kicking with the heel is an all together different kick with different mechanics.  To get the front thrust kick right he needs to do a front thrust kick.

Jasp - My recommendation is to use some sports taping to re-enforce the joint until it heals and rest that foot.   Then when it is healed, go back to basics.  Slow your kicks down and analyze them, refine them, then speed things up.  If you are doing your kicks right, it shouldn't matter how fast the bag is coming at you.  Furthermore, sound judgement is key, when you recognize that the timing is off you should be able to turn that kick into a knee and stop the bag.  This works well on moving opponents too. 

I look at injuries as a way to go back and relearn what I was doing wrong


----------



## still learning (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello,  Have you seen those Martial artist who develop there "toes" for stiking?

I mean hitting you with toes?  .....took years to make the toes into a weapon.....

Saw a video on this toe striking ...forgot the Sensi Name and karate style....awsome stuffs..

Aloha,


----------



## Xinglu (Sep 29, 2009)

MattJ said:


> Try using your heel for front kicks until your toe gets better.





still learning said:


> Hello,  Have you seen those Martial artist who develop there "toes" for stiking?
> 
> I mean hitting you with toes?  .....took years to make the toes into a weapon.....
> 
> ...


I know a Muay Thai guy that can do that.  He kicks the crap out of things and people with them!


----------



## MattJ (Sep 30, 2009)

Omar - 

What makes you think kicking with the heel is a bad habit? WC folk do it all the time. I use them in sparring all the time. They work fine. Perhaps you should try them.

Xinglu - 

I am aware that the heel kick is different. That's why I suggested it. Less chance of damaging his toes.


----------

